# Does Liberty block OTA updates?



## pls3399 (Jul 1, 2011)

I when I check for an update I get a black screen.


----------



## Role Reversal (Jun 21, 2011)

You will not be able to get the OTA while on liberty.


----------



## pls3399 (Jul 1, 2011)

Role Reversal said:


> You will not be able to get the OTA while on liberty.


Should I fxz back to stock, take the OTA and then go back to Liberty (will the OTA stick?) or should I wait for an update from Team Liberty?


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Remember that Verizon's update is 5.5.893...unfortunately Liberty 3 does not run on that while i believe every other rom runs on 5.7.893 or later....


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Every developer blocks the ability to receive updates when building their rom, can a dev jump in and confirm this please...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

In order to update you would have to be on an untouched stock build. If you aren't the update would fail. So most developers block OTA update checks so you aren't plagued by the every 15 minute messages about a software update being available for your phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

